

Should I learn javascript? - albertjorlando

About to conclude my first semester of CS at the university, and am eager to begin learning web design on the side while I get my B.S. in CS.<p>To be honest I don't know very much. I am getting decent with python, and have looked a bit into the django framework. Should I continue with python and delve into django, or should I learn js? Any insight into a sensible path for someone in my position would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you very much,
Albert
======
Millennium
Why must it be an either/or decision? Delve into Django while learning JS.
That gives you practical abilities on both the client and server side, but
there's a bigger benefit: these languages do a lot of things in very different
ways, and the ability to approach problems from different angles will
ultimately make you a better programmer, not just in these languages, but in
others you come across.

And there ARE others, but you're just in your first semester, and these things
take time. Python and JavaScript aren't bad places to start. Once you get your
feet under you, there's time to do more.

------
dillon
JavaScript is a must for Web Development, even if you plan on never using it.
You may plan on using CoffeeScript, Dart or ClojureScript instead of
JavaScript. Either way, it is important that you can understand what these
languages are doing when they compile down to JavaScript.

If you are going to be building sites with Django, then JavaScript is a must.
If you have the time then you could read a whole book on JavaScript, otherwise
just read a 5 minute tutorial on JavaScript to get familiar with its
capabilities and syntax. The best way to learn a language is to use it,
JavaScript can be very frustrating because of how unpredictable it can be.

Code, Code, Code, and use Google to answer your questions. Good luck!

------
64bittechie
I would recommend learning a language and becoming an expert at it. Right now
JS is positioned to be a great language for the web - for two reasons. It's
the only, defacto language that can be used in the browser (dart is on it's
way but right now it's not here.) Also with Node.js gaining popularity, you
can use JS to build server side applications. It's a win-win situation if you
know Javascript.

------
iends
What are your goals? Did you mean "web design" or did you really mean "web
development"? These are not the same. One is more focused on visual side,
while one is more focused on code.

Both are valuable skills to have, and the answer is probably learn both.

------
albertjorlando
Thank you all very much. Looks like i'll be getting started with js.

------
ibudiallo
Since almost everything today end up on the web the question is no longer
should I learn javascript its more like when should I learn javascript

------
arkitaip
Yes, go for it. It's impossible to do any web dev without knowing Javascript.

